# New Workbench



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Finally started building a new workbench. Made the top first (30 x 50 inches) to fit the area in my garage. It is from a solid core door, covered with white Formica and trimmed the edges with Oak.

The table will serve several purposes - an outfeed table for my table saw and assembly table for projects. I have a woodworking and made a trial fit today. I think it will work out well.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Here are a few pics.
1) Table top rough cut (not final size).
2) Close up of the door core - solid particle board.
3) Frame plan - hand drawn! 
4) Leg adjusters dry fit
5) Leg adjusters glued up
6) 2" x 10" #2 Yellow Pine pre cut and ready to be ripped.

The legs are made up from two 2 x 3 inch boards glued and screwed together.
The leg adjusters are a Mikey special. I drilled an 11/16 inch hole, then used a Roto Zip to cut the opening to match the 5/8 inch nuts.
Then I glued two nuts into each hole using Gorilla Glue. I will add a washer and a nut so it can be adjusted to level the bench. My garage floor is very unlevel.

More to come...


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Finished at last...well sorta. I still have a few things I want to do like drill 3/4 inch holes in several places on the top for bench dogs and maybe build a drawer or two to fit underneath.
Below are a few pics. In order of appearance...
1) Wood vise dry fit - This guy - Eclipse 7 Inch Quick Release Vise

2) View of the vise mounted to the table from the bottom side. I added a piece of 3/4 inch oak as a spacer to move the vise lower so the jaws wouldn't stick above the table. The built in dog will work perfect with another dog in one of the holes in the bench to clamp my work.

3) I built the frame to match the table top! It was easier for me to get everything to fit right.

4) Table assembly corner detail. I fastened all of the framework together with 5/16 x 3 inch lag screws. Thank goodness I have an impact.

5) Completed frame assembly. Time to turn it over and build the lower shelf.

6) These are the ledger boards for the lower shelf.

7) I used reclaimed pallet boards for the lower shelf. A few passes through the thickness planer cleaned them up nicely. Kinda looks like Basswood to me.

8) Lower shelf complete. I spaced the boards the thickness of a nail just in case they swell in the future.

Time to dismantle the old table and clear out the area for the new guy in town.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

1) New bench framework set in place for the first time. It will serve as an outfeed table for my table saw. Yay! My air compressor fits.

2) Another view of the framework. 

3) Finally, the top is in place and the bench is ready for action. It only took a few minutes to level it by adjusting the 5/8 inch bolts in the legs. This thing is rock solid.

I put it to work as I pounded the nails out of the lumber from the old table. I am loving this thing already.

Hope you like it.
Mike


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Lookin' good, Mike.. That may be the 'stoutest' piece of work I have ever seen....

*NOW.... BUILD SOMETHING !!!!!! :biggrin::biggrin:
*


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome looking bench, very well built!!


----------

